
Americans buying more legal pot than Oreos,Girl Scout cookies, Pringles combined - citizensixteen
http://www.vox.com/2016/3/30/11327344/marijuana-girl-scouts-cookies?utm_campaign=vox&utm_content=chorus&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter
======
supremeanger
Clickbait article. Pot is more expensive than pringles so of course pot sales
will be higher.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Similarly, Americans buy more shoes than movie tickets. Sometimes it surprises
you.

